# My nephew just ran away



## milaydy31 (Dec 21, 2012)

2 hours ago the father of my nephew called me to tell me that he ran away from the house. He is only 12 and he have been living there for only 4 months.
I knew he wasn't ok when I called him 2 weeks ago. I was supposed to pick him up with me for an entire day so we could talk. I was just waiting for the permission from his father. 

Nobody knows where he could be and I don't know what to do. 

I don't know the place where he is living and his father told me not to come and that he called the police that he is with the police right now. He is so tiny for his age and people can be so mean, I hope that he is ok.
He wrote a letter to his father befor running away. 
I am praying for a safe return. 

I want you ladies to pray for this little Christian. Keep him in your prayers for a safe return.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 21, 2012)

Praying for a safe return and comfort for your family during this time.  God is able to do all things.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 21, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> 2 hours ago the father of my nephew called me to tell me that he ran away from the house. He is only 12 and he have been living there for only 4 months.
> I knew he wasn't ok when I called him 2 weeks ago. I was supposed to pick him up with me for an entire day so we could talk. I was just waiting for the permission from his father.
> 
> Nobody knows where he could be and I don't know what to do.
> ...


I am praying for him...Jesus is Lord over your nephew.  The devil will NOT have him!


----------



## auparavant (Dec 21, 2012)

L-rd, Mary and Joseph were frantic when you disappeared on them during their travels and they came to find you in the Temple about your Father's work.  The relief they had but also the anger and fear they must have felt, then the awe that you were in the Temple!   I pray that his little one resolves his issue with his Father and holds onto You, L-rd.  Please return him safely into his parents' arms and that his earthly father sees him through the eyes of Our Heavenly Father.  Give them peace.  Amen.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey...  I know how you feel. My son used to run away all the time when he was that age. I hate to say it but he is probably staying with a friend safe and warm with a belly full of food. When my son ran away, he didn't run due to abuse. I was a good mother. He ran because he was grown and wanted to do what he wanted to do. He ran about 6 times and each time when I found him he was holed up somewhere with friends. I was furious. Like you said, people are mean and I always thought he might make the wrong decision and wind up in a ditch somewhere. In his mind, he was just spending a few nights with a friend. What I never understood was how parents could allow my son to be at their house for days at a time and not contact me. I never allowed his friends to stay over unless I spoke to his parents first. These kids are grown and too disrespectful these days. You said he left a note, so it is obvious that he intended to leave. I don't mean to sound like I don't care because I do. I just believe in straight talk. I would worry about my son but at the same time I was mad as hell at whomever allowed him to stay. I called the police just as his father has done.. Be sure to call his friends and go to their houses. Tell him to go everywhere he knows his son may visit and be sneaky about it. Go at night when he thinks no one will be expecting him. Park down the street from the place he may think his son is staying and wait to see if he comes out the house. These kids are very smart these days but we have to be smarter. I truly believe that your nephew is ok. Do you know why he left?


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> Hey...  I know how you feel. My son used to run away all the time when he was that age. I hate to say it but he is probably staying with a friend safe and warm with a belly full of food. When my son ran away, he didn't run due to abuse. I was a good mother. He ran because he was grown and wanted to do what he wanted to do. He ran about 6 times and each time when I found him he was holed up somewhere with friends. I was furious. Like you said, people are mean and I always thought he might make the wrong decision and wind up in a ditch somewhere. In his mind, he was just spending a few nights with a friend. What I never understood was how parents could allow my son to be at their house for days at a time and not contact me. I never allowed his friends to stay over unless I spoke to his parents first. These kids are grown and too disrespectful these days. You said he left a note, so it is obvious that he intended to leave. I don't mean to sound like I don't care because I do. I just believe in straight talk. I would worry about my son but at the same time I was mad as hell at whomever allowed him to stay. I called the police just as his father has done.. Be sure to call his friends and go to their houses. Tell him to go everywhere he knows his son may visit and be sneaky about it. Go at night when he thinks no one will be expecting him. Park down the street from the place he may think his son is staying and wait to see if he comes out the house. These kids are very smart these days but we have to be smarter. I truly believe that your nephew is ok. Do you know why he left?



He is from the west indies and his mother sent him last september to live with his father. He never accepted was his mother did to him. My mother and the other members of the family tried to convinced her to take him back with her but she didn't.
I wasn't aware of what was happening. I never knew that he was calling my mother crying when his father was not in the house.
Two weeks ago my mother told me and she ask me to call him and to ask his father if I can take him with me for the week-end. 
When I talk to my nephew I knew that something was not ok. He is very polite but the first thing that hé told me is that he wanted to go back to the west indies. I then ask his father if he was ok to let him com to my house for the week-end. He didn't say yes he just told me that he will call me back about it. 
As he didn't call back last week I was suppose to call this sunday to ask again.
Today he called me at 6pm to tell me that the child was gone and to know if he had try to call me.
He just told me about the letter. I dont know what was in it he just said that it was something difficult to read for a father. 

I am still waiting and crying. I really don't know what to do. He turned his phone of so I can just text him and message him hoping that he will come back.

I hope that he is safe. I think that maybe he is in someone house, it's so cold right now. I just don't understand how a parent could just let someone Child stay in his house without calling the parents not even the police.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 21, 2012)

i could had written this entire post. I would be driving around looking for that boy and his at pop warner football games having a ball. My testimony is that he is now 20 years old and we haven't had a problem with running away in about 6 years praise God and he is a totally different person now!



Kinky4Agirl said:


> Hey...  I know how you feel. My son used to run away all the time when he was that age. I hate to say it but he is probably staying with a friend safe and warm with a belly full of food. When my son ran away, he didn't run due to abuse. I was a good mother. He ran because he was grown and wanted to do what he wanted to do. He ran about 6 times and each time when I found him he was holed up somewhere with friends. I was furious. Like you said, people are mean and I always thought he might make the wrong decision and wind up in a ditch somewhere. In his mind, he was just spending a few nights with a friend. What I never understood was how parents could allow my son to be at their house for days at a time and not contact me. I never allowed his friends to stay over unless I spoke to his parents first. These kids are grown and too disrespectful these days. You said he left a note, so it is obvious that he intended to leave. I don't mean to sound like I don't care because I do. I just believe in straight talk. I would worry about my son but at the same time I was mad as hell at whomever allowed him to stay. I called the police just as his father has done.. Be sure to call his friends and go to their houses. Tell him to go everywhere he knows his son may visit and be sneaky about it. Go at night when he thinks no one will be expecting him. Park down the street from the place he may think his son is staying and wait to see if he comes out the house. These kids are very smart these days but we have to be smarter. I truly believe that your nephew is ok. Do you know why he left?


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 21, 2012)

He is safe. He took the train and someone found him. They send him to the police.  His father called me because I was not too far from the police station. His father don't want him with him so I took him with me for the week-end. 

I just dont understand this story, my nephew doesn't seem to understand the gravity of the situation. 
He ran away without money, his cell phone not working and he told me "but I had my bible with me!". He told me that as long that he as his photos (his mothers, sisters and brothers) and his bible he doesn't think that anything could happen to him.

Thank you for your support and prayers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> He is safe. He took the train and someone found him. They send him to the police.  His father called me because I was not too far from the police station. His father don't want him with him so I took him with me for the week-end.
> 
> I just dont understand this story, my nephew doesn't seem to understand the gravity of the situation.
> 
> ...



This made me tear up ... "he had his Bible with him".    

This precious child has the foundation of the Lord in his heart.   I'm praying for him to receive the peace that the Bible promises him.    Whatever has broken his heart, I pray that God is healing him in each and every area where there is bruising.  

With all of the trouble that kids are in today, your nephew has chosen to place his heart and trust in the Lord.    What an inspiration he is. 

Now, I'm not by any means minimizing his actions; running away was not a wise thing for him to do.   However, I simply cannot overlook where he has placed his faith and his hope...the Word of God.    Oh, how precious this is.

milaydy31 , you are such a loving and good Aunt to care this much about him.   I know that God will speak to your heart and that you will hear and listen as to what God wants to happen here.    

God bless you and your nephew, his father and his entire family.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> This made me tear up ... "he had his Bible with him".
> 
> This precious child has the foundation of the Lord in his heart.   I'm praying for him to receive the peace that the Bible promises him.    Whatever has broken his heart, I pray that God is healing him in each and every area where there is bruising.
> 
> ...



This made me tear up too. I wasn't expecting his answer. 
I hope I am a good aunt for him. I want him to feel safe with me so next time he will call me instead of doing what he did today.

Thank you for your kind words 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Dec 21, 2012)

Milady I'm so glad he is safe.  My heart wails when I hear about missing children.  Runaways almost always think that nobody is listening to them.  I encourage you to listen to him.  Really listen to him.  Hold his hand.    Ask him what's going on at the home, then wait for an answer.  Let there be silence until he breaks it.  He may need time to think about what he wants to say.  Give him that time, but just listen.  Whether he's justified in his running away or not is actually irrelevant.   Until you know for sure why he doesn't want to be with his father, you won't know.  You're a wonderful Aunt.  I pray God's blessings on you and your family.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm happy this baby was found. My brother did that 2 times but the issue is harder because my baby bro is mentally ill. That baby nephew of yours isn't happy. He will run again until he gets somewhere he is safe. He wrote what he wrote to let folks know he isn't happy. I hope he gets some peace because I hate to see a baby not happy.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Dec 21, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> This made me tear up too. I wasn't expecting his answer.
> I hope I am a good aunt for him. I want him to feel safe with me so next time he will call me instead of doing what he did today.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> ...



I know how he feels I was in a similar situation just tell him that the love he has with his mother can be just as strong for his father if he opens his heart like the lord has shown us and do not think indefinite with any snap shot of life nothing is not without gods permission and everything is for the change to love and spread it to everyone and his father is someone to share it with


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 22, 2012)

Today we will focus on having a good day and then we will talk. I think that by doing something he likes during the day that will help him to feel at ease with me then we will talk.

I made him call my mother, his mother and other people of the family last night so he can realise that there is a lot of people aroud him thinking about his well beeing even if they are far from us. 
My sister will talk to his mother about his return to the west indies because we think that she doesn't réalise the seriousness of the situation. But I don't want to concentrate on her now, I want to stay focus on his well beeing and what he feels and what he wants to do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Dec 22, 2012)

milaydy31

I woke up with you and your nephew on my mind, and I just said a prayer for you.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 22, 2012)

I think his mother should  comfort him ,its obvious the detachment has caused emotional conflict and a feeling of desperation and helplessness ,unfortunatley these kind of situations create fertile ground  for future issues and resentment . I know of a couple of cases where the mother made a return in the child s life later on in life and the now adults refused to have anything to do with her as the result of feelimg abandoned .


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that little boy is safe....   hoping that all works out well for his well-being.


----------



## runwaydream (Dec 22, 2012)

i'm so glad he's okay. 

if the mother left him with his father she must have done it for a reason. instead of insisting she take him back in when she clearly decided she felt it was best to leave him, why don't you find out what the reason?


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 22, 2012)

milaydy31: I am so glad you have found him and it sounds like you are doing the right things by talking to him and trying to find out what is wrong. I think you need to speak to the mother if you really want to find out what is going on. 
God bless


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 22, 2012)

Pat Mahurr said:


> milaydy31
> 
> I woke up with you and your nephew on my mind, and I just said a prayer for you.



Thank you. He had a great day and he even talk to his father.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 22, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> i'm so glad he's okay.
> 
> if the mother left him with his father she must have done it for a reason. instead of insisting she take him back in when she clearly decided she felt it was best to leave him, why don't you find out what the reason?



I talk to the mother today and she told me the boy was giving her a hard time. He was good at school and within a year everything went bad. She said that he doesn't listen to her and it was too hard for her to handle.
Now she want him back but the father told that this will not happen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 22, 2012)

We will definitly have to talk it is not normal for a Child to change so much in one year. I think that something happen and he doesn't want to talk about it.
But today he told me that while he is happier with his mother, he loves his father and that they have a good relationship. 
The father is ok to talk with me and I am supposed to see him Tomorow. 

Thank you for keeping me in your prayers. I am praying for a solution for his well beeing. The good thing is that he told me that he wasn't afraid to go with his father tomorow. Yesterday he wasn't even able to talk to him so that is a good point.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> This made me tear up too. I wasn't expecting his answer.
> I hope I am a good aunt for him. I want him to feel safe with me so next time he will call me instead of doing what he did today.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> ...



I wish every child had someone like you in their life to help them during troubled times.    It's hard for children in these times.  Too much is coming at them all at once and there's too much trying to steal their innocense.   

You are a solid pillar and rock for your nephew to lean upon.   Again and again, I say God bless you and your family beyond words.   You really are a true answer to prayer for your family.    They are truly blessed to have you.  

I cannot help but notice how you are keeping the peace and without prejudice or judgment with both the father and your family's side.    You are unique and God sent, indeed.   

I'm praying for each of you... especially your precious nephew.   

God is definitely heeding your prayers for His help, healing and peace for all.    

This scripture comes to mind when I read your thread:   

"Blessed are the 'Peace Makers' for their shall see God."

You, Milaydy  are truly a peace maker of the Lord.


----------



## auparavant (Dec 22, 2012)

I kinda hate to ask this...but do you think someone abused him?  They definitely need to talk with his pediatrician.


----------



## runwaydream (Dec 22, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> I talk to the mother today and she told me the boy was giving her a hard time. He was good at school and within a year everything went bad. She said that he doesn't listen to her and it was too hard for her to handle.
> Now she want him back but the father told that this will not happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




oh okay.. yeah, i think if he was being that difficult, being with his father is probably the best place for him to be. it's possible that he's upset that he cant as easily get over on his father as he did his mother and now he's acting out by running away. i would not push her to take care of him right now bc it seems what he needs is male guidance. not a woman who has other kids to take care of that can't control him.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am praying for him...Jesus is Lord over your nephew.  The devil will NOT have him!



Nice & Wavy....

  and      Your annointed words of prayer were comfirmed so strongly in this thread.   

When this child said that he had his Bible, it brought me to tears.   The devil is defeated by this and shall remain so, in Jesus' Name. 

Your words over this child were not spoken in vain.   Praise God for His Word which rules and reigns forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 22, 2012)

Amen, sis...amen! 

This child is blessed by the Lord...there will be a testimony that will come out from his precious life...hallelujah!



Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy....
> 
> and      Your annointed words of prayer were comfirmed so strongly in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 22, 2012)

I really hope all works out for the best interest of the child. Something much deeper is up with the nephew and hopefully it will come out. He is a young male and I don't want anything but positive to happen to this baby.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad he is safe and alive! The world is so dangerous to children.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 22, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> I talk to the mother today and she told me the boy was giving her a hard time. He was good at school and within a year everything went bad. She said that he doesn't listen to her and it was too hard for her to handle.
> Now she want him back but the father told that this will not happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



T
Ok that's children,she sounds like someone who has attachment issues and perhaps this is the cause his attention seeking behavior . Parents need to be responsible and make sure to provide the best environment for their children , plenty of love,listening,wisdom together with discipline. 
The father might not be the best option for him although it's  positive that he accepted the responsability of raising him,perhaps the mother  thought a father figure would be able to discipline him better ,however ,she s failing completley .


----------



## milaydy31 (Dec 23, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I kinda hate to ask this...but do you think someone abused him?  They definitely need to talk with his pediatrician.



I don't know. I thought about it too and I tried to ask if everything was ok at the mother's house and he said yes. I didn't insist because I don't really know how to bring this kind of subject specialy with a Child. I will ask his father if he doesn't want him to see a psychologist.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MSee (Dec 27, 2012)

milaydy31 said:


> I don't know. I thought about it too and I tried to ask if everything was ok at the mother's house and he said yes. I didn't insist because I don't really know how to bring this kind of subject specialy with a Child. I will ask his father if he doesn't want him to see a psychologist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have prayed for your nephew. 

I was wondering about abuse also. Prepare yourself with knowledge of what to do in case he has been abused. He will need an advocate (someone who would stand by him) and his parents may not know how to deal with it. I pray God give you wisdom in the matter. You have an amazing heart.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Dec 30, 2012)

Heavenly Father,

Thank You for this precious young man who will grow to be an awesome man of God. Lord, this young man already has Your word written in his heart and he is developing in his faith. I pray Lord that You comfort him, step into whatever pain he has, fill him with the desire to turn to You and his loved ones when he needs to share his feelings. Lord, I pray that he will no longer have a desire to run away, and that his father will take his son's feelings seriously and sincerely listen to him. I pray for restored relationships, and for freedom and release from feelings of abandonment, hopelessness, fear, anger, bitterness, self-pity, or low self esteem. These things are used by the enemy to oppress and cause shame. Lord, we know these things to be lies from the very pit of hell and I pray that this precious young boy is free from these strongholds right now in the name of Jesus. Lord, I pray that the truth will be revealed to this young man's parents (both good and bad) and that the root cause of the dramatic change in him will be made clear. I also thank you for his precious auntie who obviously loves him and is helping to facilitate healing in her family via her prayers and the very peace that You have given her. May You richly bless her for choosing to reach out her hand to help a child. Bless this entire family Lord. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Laela (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ Amen...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am glad your nephew is safe. Its so good when you have people who love and care for you.

Boy do I remember those years. I wanted to run away a number of times but thinking about the harm that may come to me and how hurt or mad my parents would be I decided not to. As the oldest I wasn't rebellious I just felt misunderstood. Plus my parents were going through it (the beginnings of a divorce) so they didn't have time to coddle me. I didn't have an older sibling to confide in or an older relative. I am the oldest child on my dad's side and the oldest girl on my mom's. My older cousin on my mom's side lived 1000 miles away and was already in college. Looking back I should have called him. 

I think 12-18 is an age of extreme awkwardness in kids. I had started puberty (right before turning 13) later than my friends and still looked like a child (at 32 and a college professor I am often mistaken for an undergrad). But my mind was maturing fast.....

Plus, your nephew hears: My mom sends me away (in his mind: she doesn't want me or is disappointed in me)....Whatever I am doing to my dad is aggravating him---you know men have LESS patience---so (in his mind: maybe I am too much or he doesn't want me either)---we don't know if his dad had been threatening to send him back or away...

BTW: I LOOOOOVVVVE His faith! Faith makes you bold. But he just needs attention and love. Its harder with his dad (men)....so if you ever talk with his dad...a reminder that patience is needed, and a reminder of him of himself at that age may help!


----------

